# Bluebird? Where did it go?



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Anyone got any history on Bluebird? When did they stop producing them, what is its follower? (If any)

I heard Nissan Bluebird got imported to the States under a different name, if so, what was the new name? -> (Altima?)

After all, the Skyline was just a styled Bluebird 

I myself have got a '86 Nissan Bluebird 1.8l Turbo SR (+ intercooler). I like it alot, but its damn hard to get any stuff for it. Hence I'm cutting&welding stuff from Sunny's and such.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The U13 bluebird (93-97 in us, same overseas?,) was sent to us as the altima (no turbo or awd  ). The U12 (your generation I believe,) was sold in the US as a stanza. If you want to talk about the engine (a ca18 I'm going to assume, either et/det), talk to boost_boy here, he knows those engines like the back of his hand.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

vodKA said:


> The U13 bluebird (93-97 in us, same overseas?,) was sent to us as the altima (no turbo or awd  ). The U12 (your generation I believe,) was sold in the US as a stanza. If you want to talk about the engine (a ca18 I'm going to assume, either et/det), talk to boost_boy here, he knows those engines like the back of his hand.


Mye generation is T12, I belive.. Unless the 5-door hatchback without turbo is the T12 and the 3-door hatchback (turbo) is the U12. (Let me double check that the next time in my garage.)
The U11 was the '83-'85 model with RWD.

Got two of the U/T12 at least, one with the CA18DET engine (wich fits on a 200sx and vica verca, wich could be interesting when this one gets worn out.), and another one, same year, with a CA20DE (I believe?) engine... The SR (3-door with turbo) was the PR-guy in Norway's Nissan import showoff car when the model got to Scandinavia. So it's got quite a history. 

The turboengine is, afaik, an original bluebird engine but not on this car. It's a "twinspark" but I've never heard of this on Bluebirds before, nor do other Bluebird enthusiasts. The secondary spark plug holes are sealed, though. Looks like someone put bolts in them, since the car's coil doesnt support it. Would rock to test it out though, and see if a double spark in the turbo compressed mixture would give it another kick? 

And I'm sure you've seen/heard of the Bluebird SSS... We've got 4wd's in Europe, never seen an AWD though, nor a SSS here. The SR/SGX turbo cars were so common in the 90's, so most of them are scrapped now, and the listprice will probably go right up. Too bad I own one that's got an engine with low milage and 180bhp kicking the dust...


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

woops, its not CA18DET, its CA18ET...

the other is CA20E

Both cars are T12. Or so my manual say 

My bad.


----------

